# quelle capacité de stockage pour votre ipad pro 2018



## fl0rent (3 Novembre 2018)

Bon bah voilà je pense que tout est dans le titre, j'avais envie d'avoir une petite statistique pour comparer avec mes besoins.

Apple nous allume avec ses options de stockage. Donc je pense que pour beaucoup de monde c'est un choix Cornélien. (argent Vs besoin)


----------



## mathiasl76 (4 Novembre 2018)

Perso il va remplacer mon MacBook donc 512go


----------



## fl0rent (7 Novembre 2018)

mathiasl76 a dit:


> Perso il va remplacer mon MacBook donc 512go


Oui pareil, mais cela me semble beaucoup quand même comme capacité


----------



## ibabar (8 Novembre 2018)

Le problème réside en la limitation par Apple du fameux port USB-C...
Avec les documents et les photos dans sur iCloud, et les fichiers volumineux stockés sur mémoire externe, on pourrait se contenter d'une capacité de stockage de 64Go pour travailler (fichiers courants, rushes photos/ vidéos, quelques films/ musiques pour les déplacements/ vacances)!

À se demander si l'achat d'un NAS (qui peut aussi officier comme cloud et sauvegarde en local) + iPad 64Go n'est pas un meilleur calcul financier. Mais quelle usine à gaz pour un device qui se veut un ordinateur en plus simple et plus efficace (no comment).
Cela peut donc s'assortir d'un modèle cellulaire qui permettrait d'avoir accès à ce NAS en presque permanence (au vu des prix ridicules des forfaits avec des volumes de DATA assez importants), mais on se heurte à une autre problématique qui est le surcoût de cette fonction, donc à nouveau le prix qui s'envole.


----------



## fl0rent (8 Novembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Le problème réside en la limitation par Apple du fameux port USB-C...
> Avec les documents et les photos dans sur iCloud, et les fichiers volumineux stockés sur mémoire externe, on pourrait se contenter d'une capacité de stockage de 64Go pour travailler (fichiers courants, rushes photos/ vidéos, quelques films/ musiques pour les déplacements/ vacances)!
> 
> À se demander si l'achat d'un NAS (qui peut aussi officier comme cloud et sauvegarde en local) + iPad 64Go n'est pas un meilleur calcul financier. Mais quelle usine à gaz pour un device qui se veut un ordinateur en plus simple et plus efficace (no comment).
> Cela peut donc s'assortir d'un modèle cellulaire qui permettrait d'avoir accès à ce NAS en presque permanence (au vu des prix ridicules des forfaits avec des volumes de DATA assez importants), mais on se heurte à une autre problématique qui est le surcoût de cette fonction, donc à nouveau le prix qui s'envole.



En même temps un Chromebook, n'a pas forcément plus de stockage... On voit bien où veulent nous emmener les grosses boites. 
Un abonnement mensuel, est plus lucratif que vendre un appareil avec gros stockage, malheureusement ;-(

Après je trouve que la limitation du port USB-C est logique dans le monde Apple. On voit pas Steve & Johnny nous parler d'un ipad grand comme une feuille de papier auquel tu fais pendre un vieux disque dur ;-)


----------



## ibabar (8 Novembre 2018)

fl0rent a dit:


> Un abonnement mensuel, est plus lucratif que vendre un appareil avec gros stockage, malheureusement


Certes mais perso je ne suis pas rassuré à transporter mes données en local. Les vitesses de transfert OTA et le prix des stockages cloud étant aujourd'hui satisfaisant je préfère cette solution, surtout avec un device très mobile comme l'iPad, étant plus susceptible d'être perdu/ volé/ cassé.



fl0rent a dit:


> Après je trouve que la limitation du port USB-C est logique dans le monde Apple


Ça ne les gêne pourtant pas d'y brancher un écran externe. Si on va par là, on balance l'image via Airplay, et tant qu'à faire, on vire aussi l'USB en même temps que le lightning: si ça ne sert qu'à la charge, y'a qu'à y coller un module Qi.

J'ouvre d'ailleurs une parenthèse: c'est pour moi le gros absent de ces iPad Pro. Ce serait très pratique de le poser sur son bureau entre 2 usages et qu'il se charge sans fil.
J'étais très sceptique sur cette technologie et je dois avouer que depuis que je suis passé à l'iPhone X, je trouve cela très très pratique.


----------



## fl0rent (8 Novembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Certes mais perso je ne suis pas rassuré à transporter mes données en local. Les vitesses de transfert OTA et le prix des stockages cloud étant aujourd'hui satisfaisant je préfère cette solution, surtout avec un device très mobile comme l'iPad, étant plus susceptible d'être perdu/ volé/ cassé.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 



ibabar a dit:


> Ça ne les gêne pourtant pas d'y brancher un écran externe. Si on va par là, on balance l'image via Airplay, et tant qu'à faire, on vire aussi l'USB en même temps que le lightning: si ça ne sert qu'à la charge, y'a qu'à y coller un module Qi.
> 
> J'ouvre d'ailleurs une parenthèse: c'est pour moi le gros absent de ces iPad Pro. Ce serait très pratique de le poser sur son bureau entre 2 usages et qu'il se charge sans fil.
> J'étais très sceptique sur cette technologie et je dois avouer que depuis que je suis passé à l'iPhone X, je trouve cela très très pratique.



Le branchement d'un écran externe me laisse très perplexe... Autant balancer une vidéo dessus je comprends, autant travailler à la fois sur ipad et écran externe, je ne comprends pas sans périphériques externe.

usb-c permet de décharger les photos et vidéos dans sa tablette ce qui est pratique sur la route. cela permet de stocker dans les nuages de partout.
Pour le module QI, ils doivent le garder pour la prochaine évolution Révolutionnaire !


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2018)

Pour moi, la version 1To semble le meilleur choix vu la mémoire qui passe de 4 à 6 Go en interne en plus.


----------



## fl0rent (8 Novembre 2018)

oui mais est-ce que le % de gain en performance justifie le prix?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pour moi, la version 1To semble le meilleur choix vu la mémoire qui passe de 4 à 6 Go en interne en plus.


Je vote pour 256 Go
mon iPhone X ayant cette mémoire que je trouve trop pour l'iPhone

pour un iPad 256 Go  est déjà énorme

Ce seras mon achat après le mac book


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2018)

J’ai un iPad pro 256 et je suis souvent en limite de capacité, notamment en voyage quand je veux amener des films à visionner en avion.


En fait, la question est surtout de savoir à quoi va servir cet iPad pour juger de la capacité nécessaire.


----------



## ibabar (9 Novembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> J’ai un iPad pro 256 et je suis souvent en limite de capacité, notamment en voyage quand je veux amener des films à visionner en avion.


Un film, même en UHD (et bon, sur l’écran d’un iPad, on peut discuter du réel intérêt de la chose), c’est 3 à 8Go: tu bosses pour Première Magazine 



gwen a dit:


> En fait, la question est surtout de savoir à quoi va servir cet iPad pour juger de la capacité nécessaire.


Oui mais c’est toujours compliqué à priori, surtout que parfois nouveau matériel rime avec nouveaux usages et donc nouveaux besoins, et donc difficulté à évaluer ce besoin.
C’est pour ça que je n’ai jamais voulu avoir une voiture en LLD: je suis bien incapable de dire à l’avance combien de kilomètres je vais faire!

En tout cas il vaut mieux toujours prendre la capacité supérieure à ce qu’on pense, d’autant que les extensions mémoire ne sont pas la panacée sur iOS (le clefs Lightning, non merci!).


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2018)

Je fais régulièrement des allez retour avec les USA et c’est 10 heures de vol. Du coup, j’aime bien avoir pas mal de séries TV et de films sur mon iPad. 

Et mon iPad pro 256 Go a déjà montré ses limites en termes de capacité. Car je n’ai pas que des films sur celui-ci. J’ai également de la musique (rien pour Halloween, j’avais 6 playlistes avec des milliers de chansons). Et c’est sans compter tous les documents que je trimbale avec moi, les centaines de BD que j’ai en permanences sur mon iPad, les dizaines de manuels de référence que je garde toujours avec moi pour le travail, les dessins et retouche photo que je fais et qui sont assez lourds. Bref, si j’avais les sous et si je n’avais pas déjà un iPad pro j’aurais immédiatement commandé cette nouvelle version avec la capacité maximum. Mais là, j’ai décidé d’attendre la V2 du produit, les V1 d’Apple étant souvent remplis de défauts.


----------

